

BasicThinking blog now for sale on German ebay - Tichy
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260343987629&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de

======
Tichy
Some details in english here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=423707>

------
hussong
117 bids and 20K EUR in a few hours, not bad so far but still under minimum
price, six more days to go.

------
pclark
there must be a better place to sell this than ebay?

~~~
hussong
I feel like the other german auction sites really missed a great marketing
opportunity there.

